# X-Trail Mod Chip & 20hp Extra



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Has anyone (especially Valboo, Manuel and Terranismo) come across this mod chip for the x-trail?

http://www.speedydelivery.co.uk/car-tuning-power/nissan-x-trail.shtml

Is it true what is being claimed in there? Does it have any effects on the engine in the long run? would it cause any damage?

For that price, I think it's too good to be true, but then, who knows?

Just interested in your feedback.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

no
these products dont work


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Are you saying this from 1st hand experience or do you know someone that have tried them?



Radioaktiv said:


> no
> these products dont work


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Interesting... Remapped EPROMS do work, however this is an external device that make the EPROM think different due to a fudged input. I would be curious to hear actual testomonies as par tof my brain is telling me this isn't right, and the effects would be minimal. It's not like a remapped EPROM that changes the timing curve spark and fuel delivery.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

This mod chip is in fact an air fuel converter that cannot be adjusted.

Air fuel converters do work like: APEXi - SAFC II, but they do need to be calibrated by a qualified shop. This device sits before the ECU and fools it by altering signal to re-map the air fuel ratio.

You will find info in the SpecV section:
here is one 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=79970 


Also from APEXi
http://www.apexi-usa.com/productdocumentation/electronics_safc_ins.pdf 
&
http://www.apexi-usa.com/electronics_safc.asp 

I will not be going there myself...

ValBoo.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Jalal any product with a pirated 2Fast 2Furious picture for endorsement is enough reason to run away :hal: The QR25DE has yet to be cracked (Technosquare is the one closest to doing it) and the only EPROMS or Chips offered that really work on the X-Trail are for the YD22DDTi diesel and SR20DET turbo gasoline engine.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for your responses guys. I thought it was too good to be true as well when I first saw it.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Quite frankly the claims are bogus because a simple chip cannot give the QR25DE that much horsepower. Even an aftermarket ECU would give our car minumum horsepower without built internals, cams and cam gears and a raised rev limit.


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

From what I've seen, that sort of HP gain is more likely to be possible on turbo engines where the electronics have a say in the boost pressure.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

everything were said.

My other Nissan engines experience: It's not easy or cheap, change Nissan ECU Settings, wish sometime the guys at Technosquare or JWT made that job.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ecrase2500 said:


> From what I've seen, that sort of HP gain is more likely to be possible on turbo engines where the electronics have a say in the boost pressure.


Yup, as well as an engine that can hold a bumped redline. The QR cannot on stock internals.


----------

